# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  No Smoking!

## Ilkay

Can someone tell me how to say "No Smoking!" in Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian?

----------


## Vlacko

Забрањено пушење! / Zabranjeno pušenje!

----------

